# Anyone know of a puppy trainer!? (for a puppy that hasn't finished his shots) NY



## Tigger_Apollo_Zeus (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone know of a trainer or company that would help me for training my 10 week old GSD in such things as obedience? Help me please, his bitting (from the teething) is becoming excessive and he is not always listening. I am in the Queens, NY area. Private lessons would be great (since he hasn't finished receiving his shots). If you know of any websites that you would recommend, please post them! Thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Most puppy classes only require on or two rounds of puppy shots and are for puppies as young as 9 or 10 weeks old. Group classes have the added benefit of socialization with other pups and people, which you can't get with a private trainer at home. I did a lot of training with my puppies at home by myself before puppy class started, you could easily do the same, but I would look for a puppy class too. 

This website has lots of great tips for training puppies: Dog Star Daily

Click on the "Training Textbook" link at the top of the page and you'll find tons of info you can start using immediately. To look for classes you can try the Trainer Search feature on the Association of Pet Dog Trainers website: Dog Trainer Search

I'm sure in your area there are tons of choices.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Our Vet and trainer restricted all contact outside (including walks) until all shots were complete...it is a tad bit more expensive to have someone come into the home. Here in LA it is about $200. per hour, but it may help you figure out how to deal with the biting.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

As far as the biting goes, most of our GSD puppies have this bad habit. Not sure that obedience classes work nearly as well for that specific issue at the info on http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

Divine k-9 is a good training facility.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I second that....Jake has been in puppy school since 9 weeks....we have biting and nipping BIG TIME here....best advice given to me is exercise, and take him everywhere....and then more exercise....I am about to be in throws of teething and upping his exercise has helped ALOT. He lays there to tired to bite so his mouth just hangs open....lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jakeandrenee said:


> I second that....Jake has been in puppy school since 9 weeks....we have biting and nipping BIG TIME here....best advice given to me is exercise, and take him everywhere....and then more exercise....I am about to be in throws of teething and upping his exercise has helped ALOT. He lays there to tired to bite so his mouth just hangs open....lol


That's EXACTLY what also works best for me with puppies. Get them so warn out the nap rather than wanting to play (and bite me!) :wild:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Maggie it was your advice that is saving my legs a little...lol


----------

